# Update



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! Here is a small caption of what went down: 

23Dec -- husband moved out. yep, loser LOL

05Jan -- started dating

15Mar -- found someone awesome, having some fun and living it up.

Divorce is moving along. he filed in January, but seems to keep reminding me he doesn't want to come home. I remind him that no one is asking him to. Child support and spousal maintenance is getting hammered out and I am starting to see the huge favor he did by walking away. The man I am seeing is a blast to be around, likes to have fun and honestly he can handle my sex drive. (don't worry, being really and truly safe). I am such a happier person now that I am getting back to myself. My friends notice that I smile all the time and that I just don't care what my ex is up to. He picks up the kids every other weekend and does whatever he does, and I have them the rest of the month. 

light at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Bravo, Dawnd! I don't know your story but it sounds like you have a great handle on things.

How old are the kids? Are they doing well also?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

The boys are 8 and 10. My oldest is autistic, so he is still struggling with having to go with dad and my not being there. But they are handling it okay. I don't think my STBX had a real good grasp on how much kids pick up on. They are starting to realize that I take more care of their needs and he is only around for when things are good. My youngest has mentioned several times that dad is a "liar" but I am to the point where I try and explain to him that sometimes adults make mistakes, and that we have to give people second chances. I think that is how I know I am just over it LOL


----------

